# Tool Talk > Wheels >  1982 Soviet Pangolin GT concept car - photos

## Altair

1982 Soviet-era Pangolin GT concept car.






Previously:

Soviet themed steampunk motorcycle - photo
1998 Lada Rapan concept electric car - photos
Sokol all terrain vehicle - photos
VIS-23454 pickup tractor - photos
1949 NAMI steam-powered truck - photos

----------

nova_robotics (Dec 3, 2022)

----------


## drivermark

I know beauty is in the eye of the be(er)holder but that thing is just fugly

----------


## bob_3000

A Lada is still a Lada no matter how much concept, bondo and knight rider lighting you jb-weld (or whatever the commie equivalent of jb is).

There's no way Lada brakes are going to stop that large chunk of plasturd in a reasonable or safe amount of time...for everyone...anyone.

----------

